# Female interest in muscle furs



## VGmaster9 (Dec 17, 2013)

Is it just my imagination, or is just about every muscle fur fan a guy? It's like as if muscle furs are something that's enjoyed exclusively by guys, especially gay muscle furs. Are there any females that are really into muscle furs?


----------



## Tica (Dec 17, 2013)

The fandom is 70% male, yo. Finding women *at all* is hard to do.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Like, bodybuilder-types? Is that what you mean? I'm probably a little bit too gay to answer this question personally, but even among my straighter female friends, I don't know of any who are into the bodybuilder physique. They'll appreciate a nice set of abs and some arm definition, for sure, but I've listened to conversations about how 'weird' bodybuilders look. I dunno. I'm sure ladies are out there who enjoy the look, but I don't happen to know any of them.


----------



## Tica (Dec 17, 2013)

yepppp, I'm too gay to like musclefurs either.

I think musclefurs are more of a wish-fulfillment thing, aren't they? like a "I want to BE this" fantasy?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 17, 2013)

As a female, I will say that I don't like muscle furs. It's not just the exaggerated muscle that puts me off, I have no interest in the kind of muscle tone one sees in real life either.

But I can't speak as a representative, because my preferences in body type are massively skewed and cannot be described as normal.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2013)

If there are, the number is very small. Personally, I think Muscle furs look comically gross with their disproportions and such and puts me off.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't think girls would find me sexy if I had titties bigger than they did.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 17, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I don't think girls would find me sexy if I had titties bigger than they did.



Is that.... _real_? No offense to the guy/people who like this thing, but that is not attractive.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I don't think girls would find me sexy if I had titties bigger than they did.



Oh god it looks like it hurts to _be _him.


----------



## Willow (Dec 17, 2013)

Huge muscles is more of a male fantasy than it is a female one because it's manly. I'm sure body image plays into it too. 



Tica said:


> The fandom is 70% male, yo.


Gay _and_ male.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Depends on what you define as muscle. I like a good bit of tone and that, but most of the art I see of muscle furs just looks disgusting and unnatural. They make me sick.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey.. he is primed for a heart attack! Don't these people know that, that shit is unhealthy?


----------



## Tica (Dec 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> Gay _and_ male.




ehhh, I think there's more bisexualness going on than hardcore gayness, really. Altho' I have come across some "ewwwwwww vaginas" people in my time.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 17, 2013)

Tica said:


> ehhh, I think there's more bisexualness going on than hardcore gayness, really. Altho' I have come across some "ewwwwwww vaginas" people in my time.




According to polls, it's around a quarter gay. That's still pretty gay, but yeah.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 17, 2013)

Some of it's okay for the most part, but a lot of it is overdone like fuck. I mean I just do not get the whole *BIG BODY* tiny head thing.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 17, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Some of it's okay for the most part, but a lot of it is overdone like fuck. I mean I just do not get the whole *BIG BODY* tiny head thing.




The thing I hate the most? The fucking avatars where it starts out as some scrawny ass person and then BALABOOBAMWOW HE FUCKING GETS MUSCLES THAT ARE IM-FUCKING-POSSIBLE!


----------



## Willow (Dec 17, 2013)

Tica said:


> ehhh, I think there's more bisexualness going on than hardcore gayness, really. Altho' I have come across some "ewwwwwww vaginas" people in my time.


That's because vaginas are gross :v


----------



## Antronach (Dec 17, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The thing I hate the most? The fucking avatars where it starts out as some scrawny ass person and then BALABOOBAMWOW HE FUCKING GETS MUSCLES THAT ARE IM-FUCKING-POSSIBLE!



But aren't 10-pack abs sexy? :V


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 17, 2013)

Antronach said:


> But aren't 10-pack abs sexy? :V



Especially when they look like they're crushing your windpipe.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Some of it's okay for the most part, but a lot of it is overdone like fuck. I mean I just do not get the whole *BIG BODY* tiny head thing.



I'm guessing to make the muscles bigger. I'm sure even in the furry world and those mofos are walking down the street; people must think that fur has a fucking problem.

Not cool. You look like a bag of eggs with legs.


----------



## Willow (Dec 17, 2013)

To be fair though, there's quite a few artists who can do the hyper muscles thing but also make the characters not look like walking abominations.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 17, 2013)

One thing that bothers me is this:

I appreciate that some people are into a SUPER exaggerated form, which is fine, I guess, each to their own. But it reaches a point where the body proportions are distorted and stop being realistic, to support the level of muscle being drawn. I didn't think about it at first but now I can't really get it out of my head, it's just something I can't get past.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> To be fair though, there's quite a few artists who can do the hyper muscles thing but also make the characters not look like walking abominations.



My watch list has a few that have done them once or twice and it has been perfectly proportionate with anatomy. The problem I have with "fetish" threads is I either end up disliking talking about the topic or simply cringing the ripple of people who fuck up drawing it. Muscle is not my plane. Anything more abnormal than on a fitness magazine disgusts me.


----------



## Tica (Dec 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> That's because vaginas are gross :v



if by gross you mean, the best part of anatomy ever



ON TOPIC

those bodies really do look like they hurt just to exist in. like, you can't even relax your arms down 'cause they're flying out at your sides from your rib muscles or whatever the feck those are called.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 17, 2013)

I know there's creative license going on because I don't see that many people who look that muscular in real life. Often times, these Furries will be seen working out but you don't see people as muscular at the real-life gym. Gyms are the hospitals for the obese, not the museum for those in perfect condition. And even if someone had the impossible eight-packs we've seen in Furry art, gyms have dress codes and wouldn't bodybuilders have something better to do than lord it over people who can't work out eight hours a day. That said, female interest in muscular Furs would be for the same reason for female Furry interest in musclefurs. We like to see the same physique found in Greco-Roman sculptures and anything less is a sign of moral weakness. 

It all just boils down to the belief, drilled in our heads since childhood, that physical beauty and strength makes you a better person. How many times have I seen a 400-pound land barge of a human being walk by and think that his obesity is a sign of being an overindulgent or lazy person? And when I see muscular or trim people I think they must be either hard workers or able to deny themselves?


----------



## Willow (Dec 17, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> My watch list has a few that have done them once or twice and it has been perfectly proportionate with anatomy. The problem I have with "fetish" threads is I either end up disliking talking about the topic or simply cringing the ripple of people who fuck up drawing it. Muscle is not my plane. Anything more abnormal than on a fitness magazine disgusts me.


I used to not be able to stand it either because most of the art was either extremely unrealistic or simply gross to look at. And then I found some artists who made it more bearable to look at and it kind of went from there. 



Tica said:


> if by gross you mean, the best part of anatomy ever


You got me :u




> those bodies really do look like they hurt just to exist in. like, you can't even relax your arms down 'cause they're flying out at your sides from your rib muscles or whatever the feck those are called.


They aren't. At least not the ones like what Toshi posted. There's actually a documentary on this and if I'm not mistaken, this guy's arms were so huge from steroids and working out that they eventually just split.


----------



## Saga (Dec 17, 2013)

I think over muscly furs are a turn off. This (slight nsfw, underwear) is a nice balance. At this (nsfw boobs) point it's just... oh god what is that abomination


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 17, 2013)

Anything beyond Arnie/Terry Crews-style musculature is bordering on disturbing. Muscle fetishists warp and break the shit out of the bodies in question.

Even bigger things than that when "done right" are in believable proportions. See: The Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2013)

I like seeing more of this







http://cdn.gmbfitness.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Athletic-Body-Types.jpg

So I am not really interested in the crazy body builds but I love seeing different appropriate athletic builds


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 17, 2013)

Tica said:


> yepppp, I'm too gay to like musclefurs either.
> 
> I think musclefurs are more of a wish-fulfillment thing, aren't they? like a "I want to BE this" fantasy?



Not meaning to offend anyone, but this is pretty much how I imagine them. They think "I want to BE this" while they do almost nothing with it.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 17, 2013)

I used to like muscle everywhere for like, 2 or 3 months when I used to suck at drawing and didn't give a single shit about Anatomy. Muscle is just likeable because it's muscle. It probably falls under the same fetish as fat craps.

But then I attained enlightenment thanks to the god of love, uketon and Yaoiwei (or whathisname god of Yaoi dude). Why go with muscle when you can go with lean and cute?


----------



## Deo (Dec 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If there are, the number is very small. Personally, I think Muscle furs look comically gross with their disproportions and such and puts me off.


Yeah, no interest in the tumor-wolves. It's a very strange wish fulfillment and fetish, and not one I'd ever touch with a fifty foot pole.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 17, 2013)

I like toned but not like someone stuffed a sack full of rocks.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2013)

Deo said:


> Yeah, no interest in the tumor-wolves. It's a very strange wish fulfillment and fetish, and not one I'd ever touch with a fifty foot pole.



A few people I know that are into that type of shit also have a Superhero complex which goes hand-in-hand with the Muscle fetish.
Toned Muscles are much better than pig-ass stacked on a human skeleton.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm female, but I don't care for the ridiculous level of overdone that is musclefurs. I love a good toned body that is healthy, but a musclefur is not that. "Average" anthros are much more the preferred body type I seem to like, as the average anthro is generally drawn as a fit, not overweight nor ridiculously over-muscled creature.
Really I count musclefurs in the same category as fatfurs. The ones that are so ridiculously, grotesquely obese that they are nothing but formless blobs of fat rippling over yet more fat? Yeah those. They both fall under the same category of 'so anatomically inaccurate and impossibly fugly' that I just don't like them. I get that they are both 'body image' fetishes, which is fine for those people who like them, but I'll be the first to say I'm a picky bitch and its not something I care for personally.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm more defined in real life than my anthro character is. :/

There are some female furs interested in muscle, for themselves and on others. I know at least one who's very big into fitness, and we share tips and occasionally mock the fandom together when she's online. It's just, yes, there are very few well known females who are into the bodybuilding scene or prefer those physiques. It's kind of a niche thing, as much as it is for men - if not more. My guess? Most women have the preconceived notion that if you lift weights you'll end up looking like fucking Indestructable Olga from the former USSR with a hairy ass lip and a bad case of man jaw. The thing is, that simply won't happen without the use of HGH and some other banned substances.

Guys - the ones who actually do go to the gym - are probably more likely to be exposed to, and involved with fitness because that's what we're taught from a very young age. Men are buff, ripped and macho. Look at GI Joe, Ken, or any superheros. Better yet, look at action stars, celebrities. That's what everyone is supposed to look like, right? No; fuck no. But there's nothing wrong with wanting to look like that. There's nothing wrong with wanting to look too buff, too fat, or too skiny. It's your fucking body; just don't smell like shit.

Could the art be better? Definitely. And honestly, what I find odd isn't the extent that some people go to when they're just packing the impossible amount of muscle onto their avatars. More so, what I find odd is that these same people couldn't even describe to me what the inside of a weight room looks like, or some basic lifts. It's frustrating, because everyone knows that a lot of the furries who have 'sona's like this are terribly _out_ of shape. So yeah, a lot of it is fantasy.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 18, 2013)

As a female, I can say that I find the overly muscle furs to be disgusting.  As a few have said, toned is probably the best way to go.  It looks more natural and less like a pile of boulders stacked on a pair of deformed twigs.


----------



## Tica (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> I'm more defined in real life than my anthro character is. :/
> 
> There are some female furs interested in muscle, for themselves and on others. I know at least one who's very big into fitness, and we share tips and occasionally mock the fandom together when she's online. It's just, yes, there are very few well known females who are into the bodybuilding scene or prefer those physiques. It's kind of a niche thing, as much as it is for men - if not more. My guess? Most women have the preconceived notion that if you lift weights you'll end up looking like fucking Indestructable Olga from the former USSR with a hairy ass lip and a bad case of man jaw. The thing is, that simply won't happen without the use of HGH and some other banned substances.
> 
> ...



I like being fit and strong, personally. I'm a long-distance cyclist and at my peak I've done month-long tours of 40-70 miles a day through Ireland and Virginia. Typically I ride around a lot for six months and get all fit, then when winter and the snow hits I sit on my ass indoors and lose all my fitness until it warms up outside again


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd invest in a stationary bike. Matter of fact, it's on my wishlist. That or an elliptical. I can always run outside, so much as there's no ice.


----------



## Tica (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> I'd invest in a stationary bike. Matter of fact, it's on my wishlist. That or an elliptical. I can always run outside, so much as there's no ice.



yeah, when I lived in my parents' basement I'd use an elliptical, but right now I don't got funds. I'm volunteering for the next 12 months w/ the gov't, living at poverty level and eating with food stamps. maybe when I actually have money DX


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 18, 2013)

I liked the "stacked" look, more so on females than males, but not in the extreme kind of way that furries take it.
Like this physique.
But I also don't have a fetish for it, either.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 18, 2013)

I like a guy who has a bit of muscle, especially the abs. However, I'm not into muscle furs, waaaaaaay too much. I'm not attracted to muscle on top of muscle on top of muscle. If it looks like you will crush me with the tiniest of hugs, no, just no. ><


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> I'm more defined in real life than my anthro character is. :/
> 
> There are some female furs interested in muscle, for themselves and on others. I know at least one who's very big into fitness, and we share tips and occasionally mock the fandom together when she's online. It's just, yes, there are very few well known females who are into the bodybuilding scene or prefer those physiques. It's kind of a niche thing, as much as it is for men - if not more. My guess? Most women have the preconceived notion that if you lift weights you'll end up looking like fucking Indestructable Olga from the former USSR with a hairy ass lip and a bad case of man jaw. The thing is, that simply won't happen without the use of HGH and some other banned substances.
> 
> ...



I like being fit and I do a lot of Martial arts, but my bodysize is very lithe due to the fact that Weight on me is an endangered species. lol. 

But the fully ripped...the muscles that look like tumors isn't healthy IRL. There is a high risk of cardiac problems because you are basically running your heart on overload.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I like being fit and I do a lot of Martial arts, but my bodysize is very lithe due to the fact that Weight on me is an endangered species. lol.
> 
> But the fully ripped...the muscles that look like tumors isn't healthy IRL. There is a high risk of cardiac problems because you are basically running your heart on overload.



I wonder exactly where that limit is, though. I haven't thought of what weight I want to end up with for lean body mass at the end of this bulking cycle. Do you have any data on this, by chance?

Also, I kind of dig this build as far as female muscle goes. http://www.bennadel.com/resources/uploads/pauline_nordin_sexy_female_muscle.jpg

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> I wonder exactly where that limit is, though. I haven't thought of what weight I want to end up with for lean body mass at the end of this bulking cycle. Do you have any data on this, by chance?
> 
> Also, I kind of dig this build as far as female muscle goes. http://www.bennadel.com/resources/uploads/pauline_nordin_sexy_female_muscle.jpg
> 
> She's gorgeous.



Give me some time, and I can probably find something that is not on the BMI. 

 I am close to this than anything.

 That body type is okay since it is not too overpowering like the other female bodybuilder types that look like the stereotypical USSR women trope. 
And if I were to say what body type, I'd say more likethis. 

When I draw characters, I tend to go for that body type depending on the species, or  this when drawing elves.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> There's nothing wrong with wanting to look too buff, too fat, or too skiny. It's your fucking body; just don't smell like shit.



Sorry I had to sig that.

You are right though, people can do/like what they want, as long as they are fully aware of the possible health implications.


----------



## Deo (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish I could say I was lean like you guys. But I'm not. Luckily though muscle isn't just for people with low body fat, fattums like me can still have power and muscle. I've got a similar body to Kim Berg http://www.jtsstrength.com/articles/logs/worlds-strongest-woman-comp-finland/ though needless to say I can't actually match her lifting abilities (she can do a 400lb deadlift!)


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 18, 2013)

Another thing, are there actually females out there what would draw stuff like this?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10845641/ NSFW

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11078992/ NSFW


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 18, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> Another thing, are there actually females out there what would draw stuff like this?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10845641/ NSFW
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11078992/ NSFW



See I think that is kind of cute, but he's not really... excessively muscular. Personally, I don't like him physically, but I might like him if I got to know him ^.^. When I get brave/good enough to draw porn I like to think I'd draw similar content but with my own characters.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 19, 2013)

Tica said:


> The fandom is 70% male, yo. Finding women *at all* is hard to do.


Hahahaha, no.


Go to a con, there are plenty of females. Shit, half my fur friends are women.


----------



## Tica (Dec 19, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hahahaha, no.
> 
> 
> Go to a con, there are plenty of females. Shit, half my fur friends are women.



I've been to 6 cons, from 2007 - 2013. It's true that over time it has become more female at cons, yes. But you're kinda ignoring statistics. Or maybe you've just been to some really statistically strange cons... but any time data is gathered, women are only 15% - 30% of the total furry population.

According to Geena Davis of the Institute on Gender in Media... â€œThereâ€™s a study, in a group if thereâ€™s 17 percent women, men think itâ€™s  balanced. If thereâ€™s 33 percent women, they think thereâ€™s more women  than men.â€ [source]



A significant percentage of my fur friends are women, too, but that doesn't change the statistical makeup of the fandom. :/


----------



## Deo (Dec 19, 2013)

Tica said:


> According to Geena Davis of the Institute on Gender in Media... â€œThereâ€™s a study, in a group if thereâ€™s 17 percent women, men think itâ€™s  balanced. If thereâ€™s 33 percent women, they think thereâ€™s more women  than men.â€ [source]



That's a scary study. Implications aren't good. Yikes.


And I've only been to MFF twice, and I've found lots of women (though it helps to be a woman since often you're like "OMG I haven t seen another girl in hours, let's hang out together", and you sort of Katamari more women together from there). 

But yeah, there were many times I'd wander into a room and go "oh my god this is a total sausage fest."


----------



## Tica (Dec 19, 2013)

Deo said:


> That's a scary study. Implications aren't good. Yikes.
> 
> 
> And I've only been to MFF twice, and I've found lots of women (though it helps to be a woman since often you're like "OMG I haven t seen another girl in hours, let's hang out together", and you sort of Katamari more women together from there).
> ...



Katamari more women together... haha I love this turn of phrase. It does describe it well though. I definitely feel more comfortable chillin' with my fellow ladyfurs in certain situations. Makes cons seem a lot more female to me, but then I remember to look past my friends to the room at large and remember it ain't so.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 19, 2013)

I dunno, I guess when I go into con spaces or rooms my first thought isnt "oh shit only dicks or vice versa". Ive been around in the fandom for over 15 years, and yes in the early days there were more guys. Im talkin nowadays, the statistic of the fandom being 70% guys is bs.


----------



## Deo (Dec 19, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I dunno, I guess when I go into con spaces or rooms my first thought isnt "oh shit only dicks or vice versa". Ive been around in the fandom for over 15 years, and yes in the early days there were more guys. Im talkin nowadays, the statistic of the fandom being 70% guys is bs.



You also have to keep in mind that most suit builders are women, so they go to coins on business. And women are supposedly more social. So I think the con goers are more gender equal than the furry population at large, who let's admit it, tend to be "those guys" on FA who aren't social savvy and don't go to cons.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 19, 2013)

Im a lady who likes the opposite. A hefty bear type of guy!!! But sadly that seems to be a mostly gay guy thing as well or its too the extreme like inflation or stuffing them with a billion pies =/

[video=youtube_share;Uy0SrWpfFmA]http://youtu.be/Uy0SrWpfFmA[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Dec 19, 2013)

I know that in anime there exists gay art that's generally by women for women (yaoi) and gay art generally by men for men (bara). Yaoi's more feminine while bara's more masculine. It's not exactly the same thing, but it exhibits differing tastes in men between gay men and women... at least among the people who are into homoerotic anime. :S


----------



## dialup (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of it, nor muscular guys irl because I like fat guys.


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2013)

Er, I dislike lots of muscles, girls or guys. If I find a guy attractive, they'll be fairly feminine.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

As a female, I find muscle furs rather unattractive.
Half the time their friggin' veins are popping so much it looks like someone shoved cooked noodles under their skin and labeled it 'sexy'.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> As a female, I find muscle furs rather unattractive.
> Half the time heir friggin' veins are popping so much it looks like someone shoved cooked noodles under their skin and labeled it 'sexy'.



Does anyone actually _consider_ that sexy? Or just generally accepted as a consequence of the muscle?

When I used the gym, getting veins was a big worry for me. I spoke to my brother about it (he's a bodybuilder) and he said it will always happen with muscle gain.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 19, 2013)

As a straight male weight/muscle mass/whatever doesn't matter to me in a partner unless it affects your health *and* you're doing nothing about it.

On the topic of musclefurs/extreme bodybuilding in general, I really don't get it but there's nothing stopping you.

I, myself am average build anyway, so meh.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Does anyone actually _consider_ that sexy? Or just generally accepted as a consequence of the muscle?


These are furries we're talking about.
It's a fetish.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thoughts on this?


----------



## Willow (Dec 19, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> Thoughts on this?


I laugh because the abs are so crudely drawn.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lets look a the facts. As a woman I like a fit man that is defined. Not ripped with huge biceps and muscles.
When it comes to muscle furs? Heh very few are that and the only place I see any amount of them is
on SL and at the Gay hang outs and most are werewolves and dragons with huge muscles that look 
Gross to me.


----------



## PurryFurry (Dec 19, 2013)

As a female, my opinion is that muscles are attractive to a point.  Once it crosses a line however, it becomes unattractive.  For example, those bodybuilders on the front of mags with the veins bulging out and stuff... not attractive.  (Like the guy in Toshabi's first post).

That's just my opinion though.  If someone's into that, well hell, no big deal.  Lots of people are into stuff that's not realistic.  ...Like the whole furry fandom... since science has yet to create a human/animal hybrid...


----------



## Aulendra (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm female and on the same boat as pretty much everyone else in the thread, it seems...definition is okay, light/realistic musculature is cool, bulging tumor stuff looks nothing but hilarious. Hypermuscle fetish art looks like they're inflicted with a horrible disease D: But I don't even like realistic heavy muscle, it just feels like a mere hug would snap me in half. 

For example Micheal Phelps yes, the Hulk no.


----------



## Rioghnach (Dec 27, 2013)

I have to say I have yet to find a muscular fur. However - if I could find one that was built like Major Alex Louis Armstrong off of FMA I would be instantly faving that piece so to speak.


----------



## Sar (Dec 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> I laugh because the abs are so crudely drawn.



Don't be mean, that's just their style. :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm a straight guy but....I think muscular furries usually look pretty ugly.

There's probably some woman out there who likes them though.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Dec 27, 2013)

as a female I can say to keep your macro muscular furry shit away from me I wouldn't touch it with a 9 and a half foot pole if you do I will personally rip your face apart I swer on me mum.


----------



## ferretsage (Dec 28, 2013)

The longtime posters of the FurAffinity Forums have chastised the original poster for her disgusting interest in physically powerful males as is only proper and socially acceptable.

All furmuscle-fags are interested in is slavering over only the most extreme muscle-dysmorphic content, boiling babies alive in the milk of their mothers, eating da poo poo, and being the worst thing ever. They're also against war-veteran benefits.

In the face of such adversity, installing a rape spike demonstrates enduring Humanity. Further, popufur.com shows that the most popular furry artists NEVER produce large amounts of gay furry muscle porn, and that the majority of long-time deeply-entrenched FurAffinity Forum posters' interests reflect the interests of the main website. True story.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 28, 2013)

We chasitse the fetish, not her interest in it. There's a difference.


----------



## Jags (Dec 28, 2013)

Rioghnach said:


> I have to say I have yet to find a muscular fur. However - if I could find one that was built like Major Alex Louis Armstrong off of FMA I would be instantly faving that piece so to speak.



It's been passed down the furry line for generations!



Of all the fetishes, I think liking muscles is by far and away one of the tamest ones, in all fairness. I'd rather see that than some vore diaper nonsense, frankly.


----------



## ferretsage (Dec 28, 2013)

Antronach said:


> We chasitse the fetish, not her interest in it. There's a difference.



As a "squeaky-clean" "non-sexual" scalie into transformation and latex, "but in a non-sexual way" (information from your public SoFurry profile linked from your near-empty ionicwarri0r FA account), you have a lot of nerve to "chastise" the sexual fetishes that aren't kosher enough for you. You astound me with the completeness of the shield of perfect non-bullshit surrounding your non-sexual transformation latex non-fetish non-hypocrisy. I wish everyone could feel half as cool for hating on yucky sexual fetishes you clearly are beyond and take extra care to not add to the favorites of your differently-named FA account.

Find me someone in their sexual prime of 23 with a "non-sexual" latex transformation "interest" (such as you), doesn't admit to having a fetish, condemns the "fetish" not the person (because of internal guilt of your own inner conflict within your non-sexual non-fetish self *snark snark*), and I will show you: a confused, repressed, ashamed, fearful person dealing with feelings they've been taught to hate.

Now taking open bets on the reply! 9:1 on DENIAL.

EDIT: I don't, by the way, condemn you for either your young age, nor your interests; only your false piety of chastising the fetish, not the sinner -- while owning a few in your own backyard, despite your creative cognitive dissonance of their reality.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 28, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> Are there any females that are really into muscle furs?


Not me. I think overly muscled characters look gross. In real life I like people that are strong, but subtle. Wiry. My friend and I always used to laugh at the muscle guy magazines that were donated to the art room for projects because the men (and sometimes ladies) looked so bumpy, we'd say that they looked like they were made out of hams. XD

Of course, in the fandom, most 'muscle-furs' that I have seen... are incredibly unrealistic with the amount of muscle that they have and that just makes it worse.


----------



## Blekarotva (Dec 28, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> Are there any females that are really into muscle furs?



I am - I love muscle visual art, so much structure <3
but for some reason I only like fiction. I don't like real life bodybuilders, athletes and natural body builts are cool to me, but real life bodybuilding? Ugh, I just don't like it, I feel kinda grossed out, specially those competitions :c
Neither I am into hyper muscle where the head is gets swallowed by the muscles.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

Blekarotva said:


> I am - I love muscle visual art, so much structure <3
> but for some reason I only like fiction.



Pokkuti. @w@


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Dec 31, 2013)

I think muscle furs look gross.
So, it's a NOPE for me.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 31, 2013)

As a guy, I can say I think they look gross as hell. I mean, wtf.


and that I'm probably not wanted in this thread xD


----------



## Antronach (Dec 31, 2013)

Ferretsage, I am not beyond fetishes. I have quite a few. We can share them later in the classical furry fashion and make fun of each other in the process cause we're talking about fetishes. Personally, I just think the hyper muscle stuff is weird.

Also why the hell are you researching ME in order to defend your opinion? That's just fucking creepy. ._.;


----------



## nereza (Dec 31, 2013)

When it comes to art I enjoy playing with body types muscular ,fat,  skinny, ect different body shapes and height and ethnicity are all good ways to give a character a interesting designs and I don't have a problem with ether extreme. heck I love to draw my fursona as a muscular woman wile also having a bit of fat on the hips and belly. and I personally lean towards strong powerful charters over cute.. things ... 
so in short I suppose I am a a female in the fandom that chill with that kind of thing


----------

